# Nutty woods



## pepeskitty (Nov 16, 2009)

I have seen posts of many using pecan and of course hickory for their stick burners.  My question is what about other nutty woods?  Like walnut, beech, or chestnut.  Are these woods any good for smoking meat?

I don't even have a stick burner,  but I do plan on getting one in the future.  I cut my own firewood for heat, so why I am cutting I would like to know what are some other options to season for the future.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw a post the other day where someone used Walnut, I looked but couldn't find the post, maybe someone else knows which one it was...

I would think that the others would work as well, you could just experiment with a cheap piece of meat...


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a sticky that has a list of woods good for smoking.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------



## alx (Nov 16, 2009)

I have smoked with all the woods you mentioned except walnut.

Beech is light like pecan....All the oaks are good.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 16, 2009)

You know I wonder why there are no god wood purchasing companies out there.
I mean I know there are some but the amount of wood you get for the price isn't what I would call a "winning deal" so I don't bother to buy from those companies.
Never tried any walnut, beech or chestnut but have tons of trees on the property, thinking about chopping down a maple to try so I might as well take down a walnut at the same time.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.   I first wondering about walnut and then the other woods came to mind.  Walnut is so aromatic but I thought the flavor might not be all that good.  Will have to try it, if and when the smoker is purchased.


----------



## chefal (Nov 17, 2009)

I did a chicken smoke with walnut and liked the flavor!  Here is a link to the post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83352

Give it a try!


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Al,  I will add walnut to the lists of "must try".


----------

